# "USB Disabled" Error Message



## commander

HI, 
when I boot up my computer, the following error message appears:

"USB Legacy Support Disabled in the Setup"
PS2 Mouse not found
CMOS Checksum Bad
Press F1 to Run setup
Press F2 to load default values and continue


I had previsouly removed the USB (front panel) connecting colour cables from my motherboard and might have connected wrongly onto the motherboard. 

Do I also need to connect cable from the USB to the motherboard labelled as 1394? Is this the powersupply cable for the USB?

Anyone can advise me the possible problem and solution, please. 


Need my computer to work as it has already been down for a week already.

Thanks!


----------



## Vizy

No. That is a huge mistake. On your tower case, there is a USB port right? That port is connected to the motherboard using a cable. That cable must be plugged into a USB port on the mother board. 1394 is a firewire connection. That is the cable to give power to the USB port and exchange data between the port and the motherboard/computer.


----------



## commander

Dear VIzy,
thanks!
I did not connect anything to the 1394 yet. I had tied a few configurations of the USB conections to the motherboard. However, the problem (error message) still appears.
Do you have any idea or any advice on the possiblem problem to the connection?


----------



## commander

Anyone can advice me on the USB connection to the motherboard? 
Thanks.


----------



## Vizy

Ok. So, when you get that message, is there anyway for you to enter 'setup' or the 'bios'?

Ok, i just checked and it gives you 2 options: F1-run setup, F2- load default values.

If it was me, i would press f2 first and see if that fixes it. If it doesn't i would press f1 and try to switch around he settings about the legacy support if, and only if, the f1 route takes you to your bIOS. 

I know it may sound a bit confusing, but it is late over here, and i have my ass buried in homework right now


----------



## commander

I cannnot use my mouse and keyboard as they are connected via USB. So my computer is paralysed now until I get the USB connection to the motherboard problem resolved.

I tried several configuration of the connecting pins (2sets of red, white, green and black pins) to the motherboard but error message still surfaced when I boot up.

Anyone knows the correct connection pins to the motherboard?

Thanks.


----------



## Vizy

If you have a ps/2 keyboard, that would help. You _should_ be able to function with a ps/2 keyboard. Most likely, your desktop came with one. Make sure you turn off your computer, plug in the keyboard into the ps/2 port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 And then boot up the computer.

You also have a CMOS cheksum error. I am no pro at this, but this fix might help you. 

First, go ahead and turn off your computer. Unplug the power cable. Try to turn on your computer (it won't, but just do it to use up whatever power might still be left). Take out the CMOS battery (looks like a watch battery): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait 2 minutes. If you want, go ahead and try to turn on your computer for the hell of it. After 2 minutes, put the battery back in, plug up the computer, and try to boot. 

Replacing the battery would clear your bios. Clearing the bios would set all values to default. If lucky, thismight clear up your problems. Good luck bro.


----------



## commander

Hi All,
my PC has been restored. I thought of sending this message to share as reference if fellow pals have similar problems.

My problem started with the Power Supply (front panel) hanged and could not restart. I opened up the case and plugged out the USB connection to the motherboard (FIRST MISTAKE as I did not take note of the connection before I unplugged). Thereafter, I realised the USB 8-pin has a fixed configuration that I need to adhered to fix onto the motherboard. I reckon I must have fixed it wrongly onto the motherboard. As such, the second problem arised that I have error messgae when I boot up my PC which read "USB Legacy Disabled" and second error message "CMOS Checksum Error".

I decided to take out the CMOS battery as advised by a Samaritan on this thread but still did not work. As such, I went to purchase a CMOS battery and replace it. Thereafter, I had to hook up my PC with a PS2 mouse and keyboard to re-configure my CMOS settings. 

Thereafter, everything works fine and resumes to normal. 


Cheers.


----------

